# Romero verso lo United. Offerti 45 mln di euro



## admin (8 Giugno 2021)

Schira: United in trattativa avanzata con l’Atalanta per Romero. Offerti 45 mln di euro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357705 ha scritto:


> Schira: United in trattativa avanzata con l&#8217;Atalanta per Romero. Offerti 45 mln di euro



Magari si tengono Caldara


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357705 ha scritto:


> Schira: United in trattativa avanzata con l’Atalanta per Romero. Offerti 45 mln di euro



Ha fatto una grande stagione,immaginavo qualcuno potesse piombargli addosso,certo c'è da dire che solo per i nostri offrono 2 noccioline in rapporto al valore e alle prestazioni.


----------



## kipstar (8 Giugno 2021)

mi sa che per quella cifra è già a Manchester....


----------



## mark (8 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357705 ha scritto:


> Schira: United in trattativa avanzata con l&#8217;Atalanta per Romero. Offerti 45 mln di euro



Ce l'avevo al Fantacalcio e quest'anno è stato a dir poco fenomenale.


----------



## Dexter (8 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357705 ha scritto:


> Schira: United in trattativa avanzata con l&#8217;Atalanta per Romero. Offerti 45 mln di euro


Ah ecco perché hanno già prenotato Tomiyasu con i soldi che il Bologna deve loro per Barrow


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357705 ha scritto:


> Schira: United in trattativa avanzata con l&#8217;Atalanta per Romero. Offerti 45 mln di euro



Romero nell'Atalanta ha fatto la differenza che Tomori ha fatto per noi, se lo cedono sarà molto difficile che chi lo rimpiazzi ne eguagli le prestazioni. Meglio così.

Credo che l'anno prossimo vedremo un calo nel rendimento dei bergamaschi, lo stesso Gasperini dopo l'ultima di campionato ha detto che secondo lui quest'anno si è toccato il punto più alto in quel di Bergamo.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Giugno 2021)

Nevergiveup;2357724 ha scritto:


> Romero nell'Atalanta ha fatto la differenza che Tomori ha fatto per noi, se lo cedono sarà molto difficile che chi lo rimpiazzi ne eguagli le prestazioni. Meglio così.
> 
> Credo che l'anno prossimo vedremo un calo nel rendimento dei bergamaschi, lo stesso Gasperini dopo l'ultima di campionato ha detto che secondo lui quest'anno si è toccato il punto più alto in quel di Bergamo.



Fin quando hanno questo modo di giocare" unico" la flessione non arriverà


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2357730 ha scritto:


> Fin quando hanno questo modo di giocare" unico" la flessione non arriverà



Non arriverà certamente un crollo verticale ma una flessione io credo che sarà inevitabile. Per mantenere inalterato il livello bisogna essere impeccabili sul mercato e sperare che chi resta non perda motivazioni perchè seguire i dettami e i ritmi di Gasperini non è cosa da tutti.

Gomez sostituito da Pessina, Ilicic in netta fase calante, Romero corteggiato dallo Utd, Hateboer ha avuto parecchi problemi e gli altri cmq invecchiano...Muriel, Zapata, non sono più di primissimo pelo. Bo vedremo come si presenteranno ai nastri di partenza ma non è scontato si ripetano ancora.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Giugno 2021)

Ha fatto una grande stagione, ma è anche per caratteristiche il difensore ideale per Gasperini, e solo lui difende così.


----------



## Raryof (8 Giugno 2021)

mark;2357719 ha scritto:


> Ce l'avevo al Fantacalcio e quest'anno è stato a dir poco fenomenale.



Idem, anche se c'è da dire che aveva il giallo facile come pochi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2357721 ha scritto:


> Ah ecco perché hanno già prenotato Tomiyasu con i soldi che il Bologna deve loro per Barrow



quello che serviva a noi. uno giovane e serio che fa 4 ruoli ed anche bravo e veloce.
non sarà nesta o thuram ma era un bell'acquisto.
fuori romagnoli e dentro lui più o meno agli stessi costi.

ma siamo lenti...... romagnoli cosa farà? chi ne parla? forse a settembre inizieranno col solito colpevole ritardo a dire che inizieranno le trattative.


----------



## Andris (8 Giugno 2021)

un attimo.
Romero è in prestito biennale dalla juve con riscatto e controriscatto.
ora lo comprano da chi ?
l'atalanta lo ha riscattato ?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2357745 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto una grande stagione, ma è anche per caratteristiche il difensore ideale per Gasperini, e solo lui difende così.



Sarà vero quello che dici pero l'ho visto giocare l'altro giorno con l'Argentina contro il Cile per la sua prima convocazione( gara di qualificazione ai mondiali) ed è stato il migliore in difesa con distacco. Grande senso dell'anticipazione nella grande tradizione dei difensori argentini ( Passarella Samuel,, Mascherano)... Fortissimo nel duello ma anche sulle palle inattive dove la sua elevazione è fenomenale. Mi piace motissimo questo ragazzo. La rube ha fatto un errore madornale a venderlo alla Dea. Al Milan farebbe faville con un certo Oluwafikayomi Oluwadamilola Tomori.


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Giugno 2021)

Romero è molto forte secondo me, ma se ho 45 o 50 milioni compro una punta o un trequartista di livello internazionale.


----------



## Dexter (8 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2357763 ha scritto:


> un attimo.
> Romero è in prestito biennale dalla juve con riscatto e controriscatto.
> ora lo comprano da chi ?
> l'atalanta lo ha riscattato ?


La Juve lo prese per 26 milioni due anni fa (non immaginavano diventasse forte, operazione per sistemare i bilanci stile Rovella), lasciandolo un anno in prestito a Genova. Lo scorso anno l'Atalanta ha sborsato 2 per il prestito e adesso 16 per il riscatto. In pratica la Juve ci guadagna due spicci, per l'Atalanta sarebbero 30 secchi di plusvalenza.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Giugno 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2357797 ha scritto:


> Sarà vero quello che dici pero l'ho visto giocare l'altro giorno con l'Argentina contro il Cile per la sua prima convocazione( gara di qualificazione ai mondiali) ed è stato il migliore in difesa con distacco. Grande senso dell'anticipazione nella grande tradizione dei difensori argentini ( Passarella Samuel,, Mascherano)... Fortissimo nel duello ma anche sulle palle inattive dove la sua elevazione è fenomenale. Mi piace motissimo questo ragazzo. La rube ha fatto un errore madornale a venderlo alla Dea. Al Milan farebbe faville con un certo Oluwafikayomi Oluwadamilola Tomori.



Il che vuol dire che non servono gli spilungoni di 2 m in difesa.

Cannavaro 1,75


----------



## hiei87 (8 Giugno 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2357797 ha scritto:


> Sarà vero quello che dici pero l'ho visto giocare l'altro giorno con l'Argentina contro il Cile per la sua prima convocazione( gara di qualificazione ai mondiali) ed è stato il migliore in difesa con distacco. Grande senso dell'anticipazione nella grande tradizione dei difensori argentini ( Passarella Samuel,, Mascherano)... Fortissimo nel duello ma anche sulle palle inattive dove la sua elevazione è fenomenale. Mi piace motissimo questo ragazzo. La rube ha fatto un errore madornale a venderlo alla Dea. Al Milan farebbe faville con un certo Oluwafikayomi Oluwadamilola Tomori.



E' vero, promette bene e ha le caratteristiche dei migliori difensori argentini. Diffido sempre da chi viene dal contesto Atalanta, però ci sono pur sempre le eccezioni, come Kessiè.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2357827 ha scritto:


> *Il che vuol dire che non servono gli spilungoni di 2 m in difesa.
> *
> Cannavaro 1,75



Assolutamente vero. Sempre preciso come nelle tue uscite qualche anni fa, quando eri un gran portiere Rossonero 71. 

Aggiungerei 3 nomi; Karlheinz Forster 1m 78 non altissimo pero uno dei piu grandi difensori che ho mai visto, marcatura asfissiante e il re delle scivolate.

Ivan Ramiro Cordoba 1 m 73 elevazione alla Spud Webb velocissimo e duro come il titanio.

Piu recentemente Medel 1m 71 che ha vinto 2 coppe America giocando da centrale in una difesa a 3.

Ovviamente sono d'accordissimo con te su Cannavaro. Mi piaceva tantissimo al Parma , una bomba vera poi al suo lato c'era un certo Thuram e un vecchio volpone come Sensini. Nonostante i suoi 175 centimetri aveva una fisicità paurosa e un senso dell'anticipo unico.

Come stopper puro Cannavaro e Vierchowod mi hanno colpito molto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2357852 ha scritto:


> E' vero, promette bene e ha le caratteristiche dei migliori difensori argentini. Diffido sempre da chi viene dal contesto Atalanta, però ci sono pur sempre le eccezioni, come Kessiè.



E hai ragione Hiei87. Il sistema di gioco di Gasperini è talmente collaudato che a volte certi giocatori sembrano dei fenomeni ma in realtà, sono esaltati dalle trame di gioco gasperiniane molto ben definite . Ad esempio, da noi uno come Palomino sarebbe un flop assoluto.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Giugno 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2357858 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero. Sempre preciso come nelle tue uscite qualche anni fa, quando eri un gran portiere Rossonero 71.
> 
> Aggiungerei 3 nomi; Karlheinz Forster 1m 78 non altissimo pero uno dei piu grandi difensori che ho mai visto, marcatura asfissiante e il re delle scivolate.
> 
> ...


Grazie.

Vierchowod è quello che preferisco,completo in tutto.

Marcatura asfissiante con una velocità fantastica,non ricordo un centravanti che gli è andato via appunto in velocità.

Per tenere la difesa alta Vierchowod oggi non meno di 70/80 mln.

Se pensiamo che quel fake di De ligt è stato pagato 85 mln vengono i brividi.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Giugno 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2357861 ha scritto:


> E hai ragione Hiei87. Il sistema di gioco di Gasperini è talmente collaudato che a volte certi giocatori sembrano dei fenomeni ma in realtà, sono esaltati dalle trame di gioco gasperiniane molto ben definite . Ad esempio, da noi uno come Palomino sarebbe un flop assoluto.



Già. I centrali e gli esterni sono forse quelli che più difficilmente si adatterebbero ad altri contesti. Per esempio, Gosens in un'altra squadra non credo farebbe così tanti gol.


----------



## Tsitsipas (8 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2357870 ha scritto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Vierchowod è quello che preferisco,completo in tutto.
> 
> ...



Vierchowod era una specie di alieno. A parte che vinse lo scudetto con roma, samp e sfiorando quello con la Fiorentina (tutte squadre che non hanno mai (o quasi) vinto uno scudetto, con lui la juventus vinse l'ultima champions. giocò per 25 anni, chiudendo la carriera a 41 anni marcando gente come vieri, ronaldo e batistuta.

con lui la Roma dello scudetto giocava con la difesa a 1, ovvero due terzini che spingevano come le frecce e accanto allo Zar il leggendario Di Bartolomei, un centrocampista che Nils mise in difesa per impostare. nonostante la lentezza di Ago, Pietrone gli copriva le spalle consentendo alla Roma di inventare trame dalla terra di nessuno con Falcao e Dibba che partivano e costruivano con la loro lentezza sapendo che dietro c'era lo stopper di Calcinate.

tornando in topic: Romero è fortissimo. Beato chi lo prende. Errore gravissimo della juventus che lo prende e lo dà via subito come se fosse uno Zanchi qualsiasi.


----------



## Love (8 Giugno 2021)

il man utd in 6 mesi gli ha dato 90mln all'atalanta...


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Giugno 2021)

Tsitsipas;2357878 ha scritto:


> Vierchowod era una specie di alieno. A parte che vinse lo scudetto con roma, samp e sfiorando quello con la Fiorentina (tutte squadre che non hanno mai (o quasi) vinto uno scudetto, con lui la juventus vinse l'ultima champions. giocò per 25 anni, chiudendo la carriera a 41 anni marcando gente come vieri, ronaldo e batistuta.
> 
> con lui la Roma dello scudetto giocava con la difesa a 1, ovvero due terzini che spingevano come le frecce e accanto allo Zar il leggendario Di Bartolomei, un centrocampista che Nils mise in difesa per impostare. nonostante la lentezza di Ago, Pietrone gli copriva le spalle consentendo alla Roma di inventare trame dalla terra di nessuno con Falcao e Dibba che partivano e costruivano con la loro lentezza sapendo che dietro c'era lo stopper di Calcinate.
> 
> tornando in topic: Romero è fortissimo. Beato chi lo prende. Errore gravissimo della juventus che lo prende e lo dà via subito come se fosse uno Zanchi qualsiasi.



Bravo,complimenti hai fatto una disamine perfetta.

Tornando su Romero, lo reputo 3 spanne sopra De ligt, giocatore legnoso,robotico,lentissimo sia nei cambi di direzione,sia a campo aperto dove è un altro Bonucci.

P.s In questo forum solo io parlo male di De Ligt, si vede che agli altri piace,chiuso OT.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2357870 ha scritto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Vierchowod è quello che preferisco,completo in tutto.
> 
> ...



Grande rispetto per Costacurta che è stato un grandissimo ma la coppia Vierchowod Baresi sarebbe stato la piu gande coppia della storia se il buon Pietro non fosse bocciato dopo un provino al Milan) e non scherzo. 
Gullit raccontava in una puntata del Club( se non sbaglio) che i duelli Vierchowod Van Basten erano epici. Vialli diceva che il rumore de contrasti tra i due erano paurosi. Van Basten contro il buon Pietro aveva segnato solo una volta con lui in marcatura. Ma lo tsar con grande onestà diceva a proposito del grande Marco la cosa seguente: "Ma il numero uno era Van Basten; quando era in giornata diventava devastante, immarcabile. Anche per me, lo ammetto".

Lo Tsar correva i 100 metri in meno di 11 secondi cioé praticamente era un un bolide. Una volta Maradona gli fece un tunnel e lo lascia sul posto ma il buon Pietro scatta e fa un recupero miracoloso e Maradona gli dice : "&#8220;Hanno ragione a dire che sei Hulk: ti manca solo il colore verde&#8221;.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Giugno 2021)

Tsitsipas;2357878 ha scritto:


> Vierchowod era una specie di alieno. A parte che vinse lo scudetto con roma, samp e sfiorando quello con la Fiorentina (tutte squadre che non hanno mai (o quasi) vinto uno scudetto, con lui la juventus vinse l'ultima champions. giocò per 25 anni, chiudendo la carriera a 41 anni marcando gente come vieri, ronaldo e batistuta.
> 
> con lui la Roma dello scudetto giocava con la difesa a 1, ovvero due terzini che spingevano come le frecce e accanto allo Zar il leggendario Di Bartolomei, un centrocampista che Nils mise in difesa per impostare. nonostante la lentezza di Ago, Pietrone gli copriva le spalle consentendo alla Roma di inventare trame dalla terra di nessuno con Falcao e Dibba che partivano e costruivano con la loro lentezza sapendo che dietro c'era lo stopper di Calcinate.
> 
> tornando in topic: Romero è fortissimo. Beato chi lo prende. Errore gravissimo della juventus che lo prende e lo dà via subito come se fosse uno Zanchi qualsiasi.



Bravo Tsistipas sono dei ricordi fantastici. Purtroppo quando si parla di piu grande difensori italiani spesso e volontieri la gente si dimentica di Viercowod. Pochi giorni fa Chriian Vieri disse a Cassano: Antonio credimi uomo contro uomo è il miglior marcatore della storia il migliore di tutti. Non tocchi una palla". Lo dice Bobo Vieri un mostro, non Piatek.


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357705 ha scritto:


> Schira: United in trattativa avanzata con l’Atalanta per Romero. Offerti 45 mln di euro



Giocatore pazzesco...e non capisco come sia cosi sottovalutato.


----------



## Tsitsipas (8 Giugno 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2357914 ha scritto:


> Grande rispetto per Costacurta che è stato un grandissimo* ma la coppia Vierchowod Baresi sarebbe stato la piu gande coppia della storia* se il buon Pietro non fosse bocciato dopo un provino al Milan) e non scherzo.
> Gullit raccontava in una puntata del Club( se non sbaglio) che i duelli Vierchowod Van Basten erano epici. Vialli diceva che il rumore de contrasti tra i due erano paurosi. Van Basten contro il buon Pietro aveva segnato solo una volta con lui in marcatura. Ma lo tsar con grande onestà diceva a proposito del grande Marco la cosa seguente: "Ma il numero uno era Van Basten; quando era in giornata diventava devastante, immarcabile. Anche per me, lo ammetto".
> 
> Lo Tsar correva i 100 metri in meno di 11 secondi cioé praticamente era un un bolide. Una volta Maradona gli fece un tunnel e lo lascia sul posto ma il buon Pietro scatta e fa un recupero miracoloso e Maradona gli dice : "&#8220;Hanno ragione a dire che sei Hulk: ti manca solo il colore verde&#8221;.



clamorosamente in realtà poi hanno giocato insieme nel Milan ma era ormai troppo tardi.
come sicuramente saprai era il 1996/97 e Baresi era all'ultimo anno della sua vita calcistica (37 anni) e Vierchowod ne aveva già 38 di anni. Giocarono in quel famoso milan-juventus 1-6 con Vieri che andò a nozze.

Baresi e Vierchowod due mostri sacri del calcio. avrei voluto vederli insieme nel 1990 al mondiale ma c'era il "mio" Riccardo Ferri, che adoravo anche se lo ritengo inferiore per carriera avuta a Pietro.


----------



## Tsitsipas (8 Giugno 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2357921 ha scritto:


> Bravo Tsistipas sono dei ricordi fantastici. Purtroppo quando si parla di piu grande difensori italiani spesso e volontieri la gente si dimentica di Viercowod. Pochi giorni fa *Chriian Vieri *disse a Cassano: Antonio credimi uomo contro uomo è il miglior marcatore della storia il migliore di tutti. Non tocchi una palla". Lo dice Bobo Vieri un mostro, non Piatek.



dopo un piacenza-lazio 0-0, vieri decise di chiamare il cane suo e della Canalis "Pietro" proprio in onore di quella marcatura arcigna.

Per me Romero può diventare un grande difensore ma con le valutazioni e il mercato di oggi, credo che Vierchowod ad esempio sarebbe stato perfetto per la Premier e la sua valutazione sarebbe esagerata


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2357870 ha scritto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Vierchowod è quello che preferisco,completo in tutto.
> 
> ...



Piccola precisazione: Lo Tsar è quello che preferisco anch'io. Con La Samp era uno spettacolo, faceva dei recuperi assolutamente fantastici . Se Rapper"s Delight vale 85 il buon Pietro ne vale 10 volte di pu.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Giugno 2021)

Jino;2357923 ha scritto:


> Giocatore pazzesco...e non capisco come sia cosi sottovalutato.



Jino sono d'accordissimo con te. Purtroppo credo che non sia sottovalutato ma ben il contrario cioé per me è gia fuori mercato per il calcio italiano penso che i grandi club lo hanno messo sul loro taccuino. Contro il Cile per la sua prma convocazione ha giocato come se fosse un veterano. Sicurezza, eleganza, senso del gioco e grande marcatore. Con lui il Milan avrebbe una coppia di centrali giovani di grande livello.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Giugno 2021)

Tsitsipas;2357926 ha scritto:


> clamorosamente in realtà poi hanno giocato insieme nel Milan ma era ormai troppo tardi.
> come sicuramente saprai era il 1996/97 e Baresi era all'ultimo anno della sua vita calcistica (37 anni) e Vierchowod ne aveva già 38 di anni. Giocarono in quel famoso milan-juventus 1-6 con Vieri che andò a nozze.
> 
> Baresi e Vierchowod due mostri sacri del calcio. avrei voluto vederli insieme nel 1990 al mondiale ma c'era il "mio" Riccardo Ferri, che adoravo anche se lo ritengo inferiore per carriera avuta a Pietro.



Ma anche Ferri non scherzava, scuola italiana vera non Bonucci e pippe varie. Vero difensore all'antica cioé roccioso e fortissimo nella lettura del gioco dell'avversario. Gulllit diceva di Ferri e dei difensori di una volta che non erano violenti , ma" piuttosto bravissimi, ti anticipavano sempre".
La voglio vedere la Germania campione del mondo 2014 segnare 7 gol all'Italia del 1990.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Giugno 2021)

Tsitsipas;2357929 ha scritto:


> dopo un piacenza-lazio 0-0, *vieri decise di chiamare il cane suo e della Canalis "Pietro" *proprio in onore di quella marcatura arcigna.
> 
> Per me Romero può diventare un grande difensore ma con le valutazioni e il mercato di oggi, credo che Vierchowod ad esempio sarebbe stato perfetto per la Premier e la sua valutazione sarebbe esagerata



 Non lo sapevo, questa è bellissima! 

Romero ha la postura del grande difensore , trasmette sicurezza a tutto il reparto difensivo.

Il buon Pietro si mangerebbe a collazione i vari Rashford Kane e compagnia bellla. Prezzo 250 millioni!


----------



## sampapot (8 Giugno 2021)

SoloMVB;2357710 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto una grande stagione,immaginavo qualcuno potesse piombargli addosso,certo c'è da dire che solo per i nostri offrono 2 noccioline in rapporto al valore e alle prestazioni.



ho pensato la stessa cosa...i nostri valgono 2 spiccioli...quelli delle altre squadre milioni!!! ad esempio De Ligt...una stagione in chiaro scuro (direi più scuro che chiaro) e lo valutano 75 milioni (5-10 in meno di quello pagato dai gobbi)...mah


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Giugno 2021)

Dopo 3 minuti di gioco e segna un gol bellissimo di testa con un elevazione impressionante, mamma mia sembrava il miglior Zamorano su quest'azione. Fortissimo! 
De Paul non scherza neanche. E diventato titolarissmo dell'Argentina ed è stato ilmigliore giocatore contro il Cile, stasera sta facendo un buonissimo primo tempo.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357705 ha scritto:


> Schira: United in trattativa avanzata con l’Atalanta per Romero. Offerti 45 mln di euro



giocatore spaziale. Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo al Milan onestamente. Tra l'altro a 45 mln è un furto se pensiamo che il fenomeno deligt 85 mln e altri nella premier pagati a peso d'oro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2021)

Zosimo2410;2357706 ha scritto:


> Magari si tengono Caldara



Pensato subito ma non credo..certo che 45 milioni..mah..


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2358057 ha scritto:


> Pensato subito ma non credo..certo che 45 milioni..mah..



L'Atalanta non può dire no a quella cifra. Ma un altro centrale di questo livello non lo trova subito di sicuro. Di certo non prendono Caldaia, è finito.


----------



## iceman. (9 Giugno 2021)

sampapot;2357973 ha scritto:


> ho pensato la stessa cosa...i nostri valgono 2 spiccioli...quelli delle altre squadre milioni!!! ad esempio De Ligt...una stagione in chiaro scuro (direi più scuro che chiaro) e lo valutano 75 milioni (5-10 in meno di quello pagato dai gobbi)...mah



È un ragionamento che ci sta, i nostri valgono due euro perché sono 7 anni che non andiamo in Champions.
Se in questi anni siamo sempre arrivati sesti/settimi quanto pensi possano valere i nostri? Non è un caso che molti abbiano concluso la carriera a 32/33 anni tipo Montolivo e Abate.
Pazzini, Niang, Boateng, El Shaarawy, Destro, Honda, Rami, De Sciglio, Cutrone, Borini,etc.. tutta gente che non arrivava manco a 20 milioni di valutazione.
Il Chelsea campione d'Europa ti vende tomori a 28 milioni, la Juve finalista di Champions vende Lemina in Inghilterra per 20 e passa milioni.... è così che funziona.


----------



## iceman. (9 Giugno 2021)

corvorossonero;2358031 ha scritto:


> giocatore spaziale. Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo al Milan onestamente. Tra l'altro a 45 mln è un furto se pensiamo che il fenomeno deligt 85 mln e altri nella premier pagati a peso d'oro.



Lui e Toloi sono i centrali che hanno avuto il maggior rendimento nel campionato secondo me, soprattutto per agonismo e cattiveria.


----------



## sampapot (9 Giugno 2021)

sono 2 anni che l'atalanta gioca bene...tutti gli altri anni ha fatto la semplice comparsa in serie A...e questo dovrebbe giustificare il valore di mercato di Romero? 45 milioni?!?!? forse perché è di proprietà dei gobbi? ci deve essere sotto qualcosa, un pò come il trasferimento di Rovella (18 milioni!!!!), che non mi sembra abbia particolarmente brillato o che abbia vinto qualcosa, pur essendo nel giro della nazionale under 21....e noi facciamo fatica a vendere Laxalt a 5 milioni (pagato 18!!)


----------



## uolfetto (12 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357705 ha scritto:


> Schira: United in trattativa avanzata con l&#8217;Atalanta per Romero. Offerti 45 mln di euro



Mi ricordo l'anno scorso il topic sul passaggio di Romero all'Atalanta per 2 milioni + 14 di riscatto. Era tutto uno scandalizzarsi perchè sarebbe stato un evidente favore fatto dalla succursale Atalanta per i problemi di bilancio della Juve. Come cambiano in fretta le cose nel calcio.


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2021)

uolfetto;2360059 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo l'anno scorso il topic sul passaggio di Romero all'Atalanta per 2 milioni + 14 di riscatto. Era tutto uno scandalizzarsi perchè sarebbe stato un evidente favore fatto dalla succursale Atalanta per i problemi di bilancio della Juve. Come cambiano in fretta le cose nel calcio.



Mah, francamente io mi ero accorto anche a Genova che non fosse uno normale Romero eh....


----------



## uolfetto (14 Giugno 2021)

Jino;2360374 ha scritto:


> Mah, francamente io mi ero accorto anche a Genova che non fosse uno normale Romero eh....



Non lo metto in dubbio però quello che dicevo non me lo sono inventato, leggi qua: https://www.milanworld.net/romero-allatalanta-con-diritto-di-riscatto-23-mln-vt93581.html?highlight=romero


----------

